# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Modele flokësh për vajza dhe djem

## Enkela B.

ketu mund te gjeni dhe mund te postoni modele flokesh per vajza dhe djem nga me te bukurat.:P

----------


## Enkela B.

Twisted Elegance

----------


## Enkela B.

i bukur ky

----------


## Enkela B.

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Visushi

e morem vesh qe kjo faqe eshte per modele flokesh. po mire vetem per goca o ketu!
po pe cuna jo?
e po ky eshte dallim rracash. me ligj nuk keni te drejtre te beni dallime te tilla lool!  :buzeqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Enkela B.

hahahhahahahhaa
a po den ti, te postoj dhe foto me floke djemsh:P

----------


## Enkela B.

mos te frikesoheni veq

----------


## Enkela B.

bubi kakarrel
che bel rragazo:P

----------


## Enkela B.

ishalla tash po me merr gjumi sonte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Edhe keto medele kane bukurine e vet, pavaresisht nga komentet!

----------


## Enkela B.

un nuk shoh ndonje bukuri ne keto lloj flokesh. keto floke nuk lahen dhe i vjen era qe ketu atje.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Jo keq, e?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## S@r@

:shkelje syri:

----------


## S@r@

Teen hairstyles-Romantic Party Hair :shkelje syri:

----------


## S@r@

Edhe nje per cunat tja bejme qejfin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Dje kam patur nje proces pune shume te lodhshem. Nje kliente kishte vendosur te mblidhte floket ne gersheta  te vegjel (African look). Kemi punuar per 10 ore mbi koken e klientes dhe ishim pese vete qe thurnim gersheta te pafundem.

----------


## Enkela B.

nuk e di sa mire keni mujt me pas durim ..
un kur e bej vetem nje pjes te krytit edhe mezi me nxen karriga e lene ma me ngenj 10 or  :buzeqeshje: )

un kam harru krejt qe e kam kete tem heheh

----------


## Mina

Duhet te kemi ndonje gen kinezi se edhe tani kur e kujtoj cuditem me ate durim. (lol)

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Besoj se kjo do te pelqeje enkela/....

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Ja dhe nje ajo e para eshte me e bukur besoj...

----------

